# My Partner has lost all love for me.



## Nobes (9 mo ago)

Well i met this woman about 11 years ago. shes an amazing person and i think ive fully pushed her away. we dated for 3 years then took a break but have been back together for 7 years.

First of all i got to comfortable with my job and it can be hands on 24/7 and most nights of us living together for the last two years i have slept in the other room, mainly cause i was up till 4 am working and she would get up early most days.

Ill give you a little run down of some of the events that lead up to this.


Covid happened and we start talking about moving out with each other, she needed me during this time which for the first couple months i wasnt busy in my new job and i was with her alot. Well about 18 months ago she was having anxiety attacks because of everything going on. So she said she was gonna talk to her doctor and see what they could do. So after a diagnosis she said her doctor prescribed her something for her anxiety "Citolapram" and i feel stupid i never looked into this that deep and i should have after looking into it the past couple nights. She has most of the side effects and i noticed i just didnt put two and two together. I dont take prescriptions nor have the education behind them. Well i should have asked as many questions as i could of out the gate...

She went and did a complete 180 she quit her job of ten years got back into school is doing very well and got a relax job i thought she was comfortable and good making the moves long term together. My problem was im working in a space where i can keep my head down and work 24/7and ive never had this opportunity, covid is going on i can work towards buying us a nice house and getting us away from these things or atleast try to make her worries less i know financial stability would help her a bit i dont think fully. I do have some his stress moments around my job and at times when she wanted to share things with me my head was to wound up in this. After talking for a few nights i think she is fully over loving me and i feel like an idiot because i pushed my bestfriend away. I supported her in the wrong ways... 100

I work on camera alot and am really getting depressed with this, all i know i can just keep my head up and keep trucking. but i also dont want to lose her forever....


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm sorry you are going through this, not good at all.

It sounds like the last two years have taken a huge toll on both of you. I wonder if getting away from your every-day life would help for the two of you to find each other again. Is there any way that you two could take a vacation and just relax and be together for a week or two?


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

As hard as you work on your job, you have to work that hard or harder on your relationship. Yes, financial stability is nice but a woman wants love & romance. She can get financial stability on her own thank you very much. 

It's a cliche but bring home some flowers tonight. Buy her an Easter basket tomorrow (if you celebrate). Make a point to have dinner with her & get to bed with her on a regular basis at least 3-4 nights per week. You need better work / life balance. You have to show her, not just tell her, that she is important to you. She feels like a roommate & that is killing your relationship.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

You work 24/7? So your whole life is about work? I don’t make much and work constantly also, and it’s hard on my relationships. But not 24/7. Maybe 13 hrs a day. So tell us more about a day with you? For your own well being, do you really want to be a slave to your job forever?

Also, you may be taking more responsibility for this than you deserve. It takes two to tango. There have been COUNTLESS relationships destroyed when one partner gets on antidepressants.

Lastly, don’t be feeling overly horrible about things. It’s ok too just let her go abd find yourself a new partner. What’s so great about her? What does she add to your life? I’m suspecting sex is nonexistent. Is that true? Is it you or her that isn’t interested? Do/can you do anything together like trips, sex, sports, hobbies that you can do together and bond a little?


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Nobes said:


> Well i met this woman about 11 years ago. shes an amazing person and i think ive fully pushed her away. we dated for 3 years then took a break but have been back together for 7 years.
> 
> First of all i got to comfortable with my job and it can be hands on 24/7 and most nights of us living together for the last two years i have slept in the other room, mainly cause i was up till 4 am working and she would get up early most days.
> 
> ...


If you have been working "24/7" and that pushed her away, then bringing home flowers and offering a date night is unlikely to work. You need to find another job and find a better life-work balance. She needs to see that this is actually going to change. 

If she has fallen out of love, it may be difficult to get that back. It's not impossible though. There are books that can help with some things like love languages and love busters. And marriage/couples therapy can be helpful as well - I'd look into Emotionally Focused Therapy.

Citalopram is a pretty common anti-depressant. What side effects does she have? Depending on what's going on, she may need to talk to her doctor, take an additional medication, or change medications.


----------

